# Votre pseudo en Cyborg



## La mouette (10 Septembre 2006)

Comment se présente votre pseudo en langue Cyborg ...?

Encodeur Pseudo Cyborg


----------



## SupaPictave (10 Septembre 2006)

Ca me plait bien


----------



## tirhum (10 Septembre 2006)

mmmhhh... mouais......


----------



## jpmiss (10 Septembre 2006)

J'aime bien le mien aussi








Mais vous ferrez moins les malins quand vous aurez &#233;t&#233; captur&#233; par des robots :afraid:


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2006)

Y'a aussi le Sexy Name Decoder:






Pas mal hein?


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Y'a aussi le Sexy Name Decoder:
> 
> Pas mal hein?


ça peux aller....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

compl&#232;tement idiot !!


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2006)

meeeuuuuhh non !!.... :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3961752 a dit:
			
		

> compl&#232;tement idiot !!



Pas plus que le lien dans ta signature!


----------



## WebOliver (11 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Comment se présente votre pseudo en langue Cyborg ...?
> 
> Encodeur Pseudo Cyborg



Et tu trouves ça drôle?


----------



## rezba (11 Septembre 2006)

Et


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)




----------



## macelene (11 Septembre 2006)

​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

.


----------



## Balooners (11 Septembre 2006)

J'aime assez cette connerie


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Pharmacos (11 Septembre 2006)

Attention j'arrive          







Grill&#233; par ed the head 

Vbull : "Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; Ed_the_Head."


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Septembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Attention j'arrive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rat&#233;!


----------



## macboy (11 Septembre 2006)

pour ma part ça donne






mais je préfère mon autre pseudo






sinon c'est génial ce site
+++


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Septembre 2006)

macboy a dit:


> pour ma part ça donne
> 
> <img src="http://cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/edox-MACBOY.png"
> width="240" height="180"
> ...



Raté!


----------



## macboy (11 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Raté!


changé
je ne me souvenais plus si Macg prenait le code HTML
et dès que j'ai posté j'ai vu que c'était "non" !!!  :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Patamach (11 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Pharmacos (11 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Raté!



Ed_The_Head premier sur les ratés


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Septembre 2006)

Il ne prennes pas les chiffres en compte


----------



## Stargazer (11 Septembre 2006)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2006)

:mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2006)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2006)




----------



## lumai (11 Septembre 2006)

h&#233;h&#233; !


----------



## Stargazer (11 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> :mouais:



Bah pourquoi cette tête ?


----------



## Pitchoune (11 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Fulvio (11 Septembre 2006)

Untamed...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

voilà


----------



## Picouto (11 Septembre 2006)

Quelqu'un a essay&#233; le ciborg avec Amok ?


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


>


Avec un bouton sur le cul.


----------



## Stargazer (11 Septembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Quelqu'un a essay&#233; le ciborg avec Amok ?



Oui !


----------



## daffyb (11 Septembre 2006)




----------



## kanako (12 Septembre 2006)

éhé !














vous me préférez comment ? 

:sleep:

édit' : 
rah ces modos  
webO : vu l'heure qu'il est et que je suis dans mon pieux, j'y suis déjà ! :rateau:  
enfin, merci pour le cdb !


----------



## Stargazer (12 Septembre 2006)

Kidnappeuse de chaton ça claque sur un CV  !

Tabasseuse de nonne aussi remarque ...


----------



## Stargazer (12 Septembre 2006)

Tiens j'avais oublié mon monstre !


----------



## Melounette (12 Septembre 2006)

Mouais bin y en a pour qui c'est pas crédible le sexy truc. 
Bon alors......





 Ah bin l'aut hé.




Ah bin ouais voilà, marvellous exciting bla bla bla, ça me va. Marvellous surtout mmmh c'est bon.




Mouais bof. Je suis sûre que c'est l'avatar qui a tout faussé.:hein:


----------



## dellys (12 Septembre 2006)

Sapotach ! Arch !

Euh yelling, connait pas ???


----------



## Galatée (12 Septembre 2006)

Chuis une "goddess", c'est pas trop la classe, ça ?   

Dellys : "to yell" => crier, hurler, si je ne m'abuse


----------



## philire (12 Septembre 2006)

L'autre il me voit encore en poussin :rateau: 






L&#224; c'est d&#233;j&#224; meux....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
.


----------



## dellys (12 Septembre 2006)

Galatée a dit:


> Dellys : "to yell" => crier, hurler, si je ne m'abuse



Ca va bien avec mon avatar 

:rose: Ok, je connais le chemin.


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Septembre 2006)

Je trouve que ça me résume bien.       :rateau:


----------



## Patamach (12 Septembre 2006)

:mouais: rien d'autre à fout' cet apès midi moi ...


----------



## dellys (12 Septembre 2006)

Moi non plus... 

mais l&#224;, euh, j'ai besoin d'une traduction.






 Rien compris.


----------



## Patamach (12 Septembre 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> mais là, euh, j'ai besoin d'une traduction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En gros tu aimes te branlouiller sur les bateaux.
Charmant programme en perspective.




:mouais:


----------



## dellys (12 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> En gros tu aimes te branlouiller sur les bateaux.
> Charmant programme en perspective.
> 
> 
> ...




Ah, pas faux


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

ah bah tiens  pourtant chui nulle en maths   

my sexy name :rose: 




:love: :love: 
sans restriction faut pas pousser non plus 


toumai monster: 






qu'est-ce qu'il dit lui


----------



## tirhum (12 Septembre 2006)




----------



## kanako (13 Septembre 2006)

c'est franchement nul ce truc


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Septembre 2006)

Dit plutôt que tu as peur de connaître ton toi profond...


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Septembre 2006)

Ca prend pas les chiffres... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2006)

C'est exellent ce truc !!!!


----------



## theozdevil (13 Septembre 2006)

pas mal comme machin

:rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Septembre 2006)

Rien de spécial...







Mon nom donne super bien en monstre


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Septembre 2006)

Je savais, bien que Hergé avait créer un fouteur de mer*e.


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Septembre 2006)

votre truc a dit:
			
		

> Names can't have more than 10 letters. Please enter another name.



:mouais:

C'est d'la merde ce site!!


----------



## tirhum (14 Septembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> C'est d'la merde ce site!!









 :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Septembre 2006)

J'pense que t'aurais du mettre un avatar encore plus poucrate...


----------



## tirhum (14 Septembre 2006)

Hinhinhin.....   :love:


----------



## dellys (14 Septembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


>



Quelqu'un veut bien traduire là? 
J'ai un gros doute sur le premier groupe de mot. 
Quelqu'un voudrait bien me rassurer ?

*Si mes apréhensions sont fondées, remet Tintin,c'est mieux *


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Septembre 2006)

dellys a dit:


> Quelqu'un veut bien traduire là?
> J'ai un gros doute sur le premier groupe de mot.
> Quelqu'un voudrait bien me rassurer ?
> 
> *Si mes apréhensions sont fondées, remet Tintin,c'est mieux *



:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (15 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Mental Maelstrom (15 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Septembre 2006)

Je préfère en monstre quand même


----------



## 222diablo222 (19 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Witchy (19 Septembre 2006)

En cyborg






et






ou encore










Excellent ce site...
Il y a les 3 possibilités: en cyborg, en sexy et en monstre.


----------



## bast17 (19 Septembre 2006)

Pas mal !!!!


----------



## doudou83 (19 Septembre 2006)

Cool ce site !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)




----------



## tinibook (21 Septembre 2006)

Excellent!


----------



## anntraxh (21 Septembre 2006)

amusant  

y'a quoi de neuf depuis 2004 ?
ah oui.

les petits dessins


----------



## Stargazer (21 Septembre 2006)

WebO avait d&#233;j&#224; fait la remarque ...


----------



## anntraxh (21 Septembre 2006)

oups , pas lu tout, juste un vague souvenir comme ça  excusez-moi donc, et longue vie à WebO  !:love::love::love:


----------



## tinibook (21 Septembre 2006)

Oups! Bon ben y'a plus qu'&#224; faire


----------



## r0m1 (1 Octobre 2006)

Je le découvre tardivement, mais c'est assez marrant j'avoue


----------



## Virpeen (1 Octobre 2006)

J'm'y colle ! :rateau:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Octobre 2006)

Un de plus....


----------



## illya Milapine (2 Octobre 2006)

Gnarkill c'est le pseudo que j'utilise régulièrement sur le net... mais vu qu'on peut pas changer de pseudo aprés inscription...


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Octobre 2006)

illya Milapine a dit:


> (photo)
> 
> Gnarkill c'est le pseudo que j'utilise régulièrement sur le net... mais vu qu'on peut pas changer de pseudo aprés inscription...



Mais si, il suffit de le demander (très) gentiment à un administrateur.  

Maintenant, c'est pas sûr qu'il accepte.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2007)

beuuuuaaarrk, Adrienne, je vais tous p&#233;ter







:love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Mai 2007)

P'tain, 11 lettres !

Comme dirait bobby...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2007)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> P'tain, 11 lettres !
> 
> Comme dirait bobby...



caisse tu veux, c'est pour les vrai, les pur et dur, les tas toué.

J'en suis Mossieur.


----------



## woulf (28 Mai 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> caisse tu veux, c'est pour les vrai, les pur et dur, les *tas toué*.
> 
> J'en suis Mossieur.



Tu parles de ton poumon ???


----------

